# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  SAMSUNG LE40R86BD

## fotisp2

Γεια σας παιδια 
εχω μια lcd samsung le40r86bd και η οποια κανει την εξης βλαβη..
οποτε της έρθει κάνει διακοπές το inverter . Το τρελό είναι ότι αν βάλεις στην ίδια παροχή ρεύματος μπιστολάκι για τα μαλλιά ή τρυπάνι η συχνότητα των διακοπών αυξάνεται πολύ. Πού μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα στο inverter ή στο τροφοδοτικό μιας και τα 1500volt τα παίρνει από εκεί? Καμιά ιδέα :Confused1:

----------


## her

Νομίζω ότι το τροφοδοτικό και τα inverter είναι στην ίδια πλακέτα. Οπότε κάνεις αλλαγή σε όλη την πλακέτα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ώμος.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

δες το μοντελο του ινβερτερ ειναι το   sma23-p?

----------


## fotisp2

Καλησπερα σε ολους παιδια επανερχομαι στο ιδιο θεμα παλι μιας και βρηκα πλακετα τροφοδοτικου για δοκιμη.Μετα απο αντικατασταση της δουλευει μια χαρα χωρις διακοπες.Ναι her εχει και το inverter πανω . Η πλακετα ειναι η BN44-00167A και το μοντελο SIP400B.εχω αλλαξει τους 1000ρηδες και τον 220uf/400v επισης και τους 2 πολυεστερικους 47p/6kv .καμια ιδεα?ευχαριστω

----------


## fotisp2

Αλλαξα και τα transistor και τον μετασχηματιστη του inverter αλλα τζιφος :Sad:

----------


## mystaki g

μηπως θελεις το σχεδιο http://rc5.ru/files.php?id=9743

----------


## fotisp2

Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ το έχεις και μέσα στα σχέδια που έχεις ανεβάσει :Rolleyes:  με τα inverters.Εχω παραγείλει το lx1697a και βλέπουμε

----------

